# Anybody do any wheeling and dealing?



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I hope this is the right place to post.
I'm looking for something to hopefully make me a little bit of pocket money, and was wondering if anybody here traded in anything - by that, I mean antiques, wine, coins, anything really.

Just looking for some ideas/inspiration.

I was talking to a family friend earlier, who managed to pick up a vintage 1903 bottle of wine (don't know what it was) for £260 and sell it a couple of days later for £4200! :doublesho - that's what get me thinking


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Im looking into doing a bit of buying and selling as work finishes on the 20th March so I will watch this thread with interest


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I hear drugs is where the money is:tumbleweed:


----------



## AndyParker (Feb 20, 2010)

a good book to have a quick read of is around the world in 80 trades. Whilst it doesn't actually have 80 trades in it does show how you can buy something somewhere and easily sell it on at a profit elsewhere


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

AndyParker said:


> a good book to have a quick read of is around the world in 80 trades. Whilst it doesn't actually have 80 trades in it does show how you can buy something somewhere and easily sell it on at a profit elsewhere


i watched the Tv series of that. was very good.
However, trading camels from my 3 bed semi in north wales may not prove so profitable


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

And remember the TAX man will want his share.


----------



## AndyParker (Feb 20, 2010)

bjarvis2785 said:


> i watched the Tv series of that. was very good.
> However, trading camels from my 3 bed semi in north wales may not prove so profitable


lol i was more thinking along the lines of wine and tequila rather than the camels!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I mess about with cars in my spare time...

buy a cheap one, quick service etc, MOT and detail, sell on for a small profit...

No Edd China in sight 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

All I do is repair RRoD xboxes and sell them on at work.


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

A lad at work buys and sells vintage clothing, i.e. tracksuit tops from the 80's and early 90's are making him a small fortune.


----------



## DCE (Jan 28, 2010)

A work colleague buys cheap furniture, sands it down etc and paints it white then sells on for a profit.

Apparently white wooden furniture is quite popular.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

DCE said:


> A work colleague buys cheap furniture, sands it down etc and paints it white then sells on for a profit.
> 
> Apparently white wooden furniture is quite popular.


Thats a good idea. My mates Dad was doing that a couple of weeks ago, had all his bedroom furniture in the garage painting it white lol.


----------

